

Tactics for Thriving in a Startup Relationship - stormental
http://stormental.wordpress.com/2013/02/22/7-tactics-for-thriving-in-an-startup-relationship/

======
richeyrw
It's even more difficult if you have kids. Though in some sense they get mad
less easily. But a couple of things off the top that have helped me.

1- Have some time with the whole family first thing in the morning. This is
basically his four minutes in the morning rule, but the temptation is to think
it doesn't matter for the kids or to let them sleep in.

2- Have dinner together as often as possible. Even if you have to go back into
work (or back into your home office). Or even if you don't eat much because
you have a business dinner later.

------
stormental
Would love to hear the things that have worked for you.

------
mchmarny
this could be interesting, especially if from the trenches, supported by real-
life scars (experiences)

